# Pyle wil nie mooi vlieg HELP



## OutaAfrica (Mar 14, 2007)

Hi daar my probleem het so 2 maande terug begin boog is 'n reflex Super Slam my draw is 30" my pyle 31" gold tip expedition hunter 7595 9.8 gr/dm. Het voorheen die boog op 75 pd geskiet,298 fps met 125 gr veld punte en 5575 pyle perfekte bullet hole gekry maar my broad heads het so vier duim regs onder geskiet. Daar is vir my gese die spine is te swak vir 5575 en oor geskakel na 7595 het steeds swak spine gewys het my ponde na omtrent 65 pd toe gestel geen verbetering nie. Nou het ek die 125 gr punt met 'n 100gr vervang en die pyl het 'n perfekte skeur gelos, wat ek voor heen gedoen het is om twee sights te gebruik een teiken en een jag maar dit is 'n slap. volgens al die boeke wat jy lees se hulle as jy jou boog ingeskiet het sal jou broadheads en veld punte baie naby groepeer ? Enige raad sal geprobeer word gaan nou nou bie boog so op 20 tree instel en sien wat maak hy met '100gr nap thunderhead.
Dankie 
Hendrik


----------



## Philip Moolman (Jan 31, 2006)

*Pyle wat nie mooi vlieg nie*



OutaAfrica said:


> Hi daar my probleem het so 2 maande terug begin boog is 'n reflex Super Slam my draw is 30" my pyle 31" gold tip expedition hunter 7595 9.8 gr/dm. Het voorheen die boog op 75 pd geskiet,298 fps met 125 gr veld punte en 5575 pyle perfekte bullet hole gekry maar my broad heads het so vier duim regs onder geskiet. Daar is vir my gese die spine is te swak vir 5575 en oor geskakel na 7595 het steeds swak spine gewys het my ponde na omtrent 65 pd toe gestel geen verbetering nie. Nou het ek die 125 gr punt met 'n 100gr vervang en die pyl het 'n perfekte skeur gelos, wat ek voor heen gedoen het is om twee sights te gebruik een teiken en een jag maar dit is 'n slap. volgens al die boeke wat jy lees se hulle as jy jou boog ingeskiet het sal jou broadheads en veld punte baie naby groepeer ? Enige raad sal geprobeer word gaan nou nou bie boog so op 20 tree instel en sien wat maak hy met '100gr nap thunderhead.
> Dankie
> Hendrik


Hendrik,
Sny jy glad nie jou pyle nie?Doen n "paper test" met gewone punte en daar na die "French walk back" sodra jy "bullet holes " gekry het.Jy het n moerse DL wat die spine ongelooflik beinvloed.Jy behoort Ok te wees met lengtes van 29-30 duim(100gr)(SNY DIE PYLE SO KORT AS MOONTLIK)31" klink vir my net-net te lank.Met 125gr is jou pyle volgens my beslis te lank.Ek stel dit voor met dien verstande dat jou boog se spesifikasies binne die voorgestelde specs is.Jy is baie gelukkig as jy met BH en FP op dieselfde plek skiet.Dit is meer belangrik dat jou broadheads op dieslefde plek skiet.Wat se arrow rest gebruik jy?Clearance is baie belangrik met BHS.Hoe lank is jou vanes?Hoe spin jou pyle?Daar is baie dinge wat jou kan rond donner.
Laat weet ons asb sodra jy die probleem uitgesorteer het.
Philip


----------



## OutaAfrica (Mar 14, 2007)

*pyle vlieg nie mooi*

Hi Philip sorry my fout ons het die pyle gesny, hulle is 30" die kortste waarmee ek dalk sal kan weg kom is 29" het 3 7595, wat 27,5 is maar met 'n jag punt op is dit bietjie te naby aan my arrow rest , dit is ' nap quick tune, wag vir my fall away rest. Het eers my pyle met vier duim gefletch maar is nou op 2 duim sal more skiet het vandag begin reen toe ek wou skiet sal volgende die pyle deur crono skiet en kyk wat maak hulle, wat sal die spine maak as ek weight tubes insit enige idee
dankie 
Hendrik


----------



## INGOZI (May 9, 2005)

Hendrik

Jou DL en die ponde wat jy skiet beinvloed baie die spine. Maar kom ons begin by die boog. Maak seker dat jou pyl "centreshot" gestel is asook 1/8" duim bo level is. Dan moet jy kyk dat jou Reflex se timing nog in check is, hulle (tesame met Hoyts) het maar 'n manier om nou en dan uit te wees met die timing.

Ek stem saam met Phillip dat jou pyle bietjie lank is, sny hulle so kort as wat jy kan. Dit sal ook maak dat die 7595 pyle stywer reageer. Jy pak nogal baie poeier agter die pyl so ek sal eerder terug gaan na 4" fletching (full helical gefletch) as ek jy was. Hulle sal die pyl baie beter stabiliseer, veral as jy broadheads skiet.

Doen dan na al die bogenoemde 'n paper test maar op verskeie afstande, begin op tien tree en loop terug. Kyk ook na jou FOC voor jy besluit tussen 'n 100 of 125gr punt/broadhead.

Vra maar gerus meer vrae, ons help graag!

Alles van die beste

Engee


----------



## INGOZI (May 9, 2005)

Hendrik

Jou DL en die ponde wat jy skiet beinvloed baie die spine. Maar kom ons begin by die boog. Maak seker dat jou pyl "centreshot" gestel is asook 1/8" duim bo level is. Dan moet jy kyk dat jou Reflex se timing nog in check is, hulle (tesame met Hoyts) het maar 'n manier om nou en dan uit te wees met die timing.

Ek stem saam met Phillip dat jou pyle bietjie lank is, sny hulle so kort as wat jy kan. Dit sal ook maak dat die 7595 pyle stywer reageer. Jy pak nogal baie poeier agter die pyl so ek sal eerder terug gaan na 4" fletching (full helical gefletch) as ek jy was. Hulle sal die pyl baie beter stabiliseer, veral as jy broadheads skiet.

Doen dan na al die bogenoemde 'n paper test maar op verskeie afstande, begin op tien tree en loop terug. Kyk ook na jou FOC voor jy besluit tussen 'n 100 of 125gr punt/broadhead.

Vra maar gerus meer vrae, ons help graag!:wink:

Alles van die beste

Engee


----------



## RayDando (Feb 2, 2006)

Hendrik, I will run your arrows through Archer's Advantage software today and find out what combinations will work for your setup. Will do it as soon as I get back to my home pc.


----------



## OutaAfrica (Mar 14, 2007)

Thanks Ray I used it Yesterday evening but it will be nice of you then I can compare the two out comes What I found was the following
arrow length 29,5
point weight 120 gr
draw 30"
est speed 287.76
arrow weight 427.8gr
my FOC is currently on 100gr almost 12 " on 30 "
and on 120gr it is it is almost 11" I mesured it this morning but had to go and install a gate but will have a look this after noon
Thanks again for all your oaks help so far


----------



## RayDando (Feb 2, 2006)

*Hi Hendrik*

At 70 # I came up with the following:

GT 7595 cut to 29" with 100 gr tip (114.8 including insert) and 4 inch fletching, will give you a 12.2 FOC, 395 gr arrow weight and estimated speed of 285 fps.
This arrow is in the centre of optimum spine for your bow.
As you can see, there is a lot of room to play with your setup so if shortening your arrows doesn't work then you have problems other than spine.
It's probably something simple. We could not tune a friend of mine's bow for love or money. We checked tiller, timing, centre shot, spine, everything. Eventually we thought the riser was bent and then we double checked the rest and he was shooting slightly nose high :angry: causing the arrows to spiral all the way to the target.
If you have good fletch clearance try dropping your rest in small increments. Some bows like a little nose down arrow.

Cheers
Ray


----------



## INGOZI (May 9, 2005)

Hier is 'n foto van die bullet hole wat Hendrik vanmiddag geskiet het.:darkbeer:


----------



## OutaAfrica (Mar 14, 2007)

Ek Wil net vir almal se dankie vir die hulp,dit word opreg wardeer sal maandag die sight stel vir groepering en weer eens dankie vir julle hulp.


----------



## INGOZI (May 9, 2005)

No problem! Ons help graag maat!


----------



## Bushkey (Mar 17, 2006)

INGOZI said:


> Hier is 'n foto van die bullet hole wat Hendrik vanmiddag geskiet het.:darkbeer:


Dit lyk nie vir my of daar 'n probleem meer is nie. Op water afstand was daardie pyl geskiet?


----------



## OutaAfrica (Mar 14, 2007)

So op 10 yards my broadhead het so duim bo die bull geskiet maar het nog nie die sight regtig gestel nie ,my veld punte skiet ook bietjie hoog sal maandag so op 20 tree skiet en kyk wat gebeur maar ek dink die probleem is uitgesorteer het altyd so 4 duim onder regs met 'n broadhead geskiet dan het die veldpunt center geskiet.my setup is nou op 100gr .


----------

